# Oldest natural successful birth poll



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

*(My poll question cut off it should say BIRTH not BI*
















I had a poll a little earlier on here relating to what age you would personally TTC until. Here's that link if you're interested:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...259&highlight=

I'm interested to see what ages either you or someone you personally know of has conceived naturally and went on to have a successful birth. And hear the stories if possible...









TIA -

Kate

_Oh and please vote for more than one if say you had a baby at 40 and someone you know had one at 43_


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I had my DS at 40 and someone I worked with about 15 years ago had a DS at 43 - vaginally without any complications.

Now I'm 43 and have had two m/c w/in 5 mo. I'm keeping up the faith though as we're going to TTC again in Mar. I have to get off a class d drug before I would even try again. So right now I'm really just focusing on preparing my mind, body and spirit







:


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

My mom had 7 kids in less than 10 years, starting at age 33, her last at 42. All vaginal, no problems.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

My mom had her 6th child at 40 without complications, my boss had her first child at 40 and came close, but ended up with a c-section (I think there were typical hospital issues involved there though, I think she totally could have had a successful vaginal birth had she prepared herself for one and truly wanted one).


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

A neighbour of mine conceived and gave birth naturally when she was 45, a friend of mine when she was 43. And my grandmother had three children between the ages of 40 and 43.


----------



## 4C-mom (Jul 1, 2007)

There was a woman at the hospital I work at, got pregnant at 46, had a baby at 47. Never seen or known anyone older than that.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

My aunt, who conceived her first two children via IVF (with several unsuccessful IVF attempts in between). Conceived & delivered her third completely naturally and by surprise at 40 years old.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

I was 45 when I conceived my youngest (46 when I had her). My OB had a 48 year old patient at the same time--so I wasn't even his oldest patient! I seem to know a lot of women (really, personally) in their 40's who have conceived and had children; I can count 7 without really trying.

My mom told me that one of her friends had given birth to her youngest at 49 (but I was a little child and don't have any personal knowledge of that).


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

my mother was 42 when I was born. I don't think there were any complications.


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

A good friend of mine had her ds 2 at 46. I has my ds 2 at 40, no complications in either case. I haven't ruled out the possibility of one more, but who knows?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I met a lady when I worked at a hospital who was there having her first baby at age 47.

eta: sorry, I didn't read the question right. I honestly have no idea whether or not this women conceived naturally. I was just taking her newborn's photo's so not exactly something you ask


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

My mom had my sisters at 40 & 42 both labors were vaginal /natural (no drugs) and under 3 hours long


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

My best friends mom was 45 years old when she was born (1967). She also had a child at 43. Her other 3 children were born during her 20s, same father for all 5 children.

Interestingly enough, my friend, whom is 41, is JUST thinking about starting a family. We have known each other for 40 years, so I always have this family for encouragement as well as my aunt whom had her 3rd child at 43. Her other two children were born in her 20s. Again, same partner for all three children.

Both mothers conceived naturally. I know my aunt had several miscarriages before having E. @ 43. My friends mom, am not sure if she had any m/c. My grandma was a bit younger then 40 when she had her last child, but she had 4 miscarriages between the first two born (child 1 & 2) and the 2nd two (child 3 & 4)


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunRise* 
Both mothers conceived naturally. I know my aunt had several miscarriages before having E. @ 43. My friends mom, am not sure if she had any m/c. My grandma was a bit younger then 40 when she had her last child, but she had 4 miscarriages between the first two born (child 1 & 2) and the 2nd two (child 3 & 4)

Oh, thank you for your post! This gives me so much hope. At 43 (this year) I somewhat expected that m/c would be possible, but then to have two within a 5 mo. period. That was certainly heartbreaking. So hearing stories of older mamas that conceived naturally after having a few m/c's makes my heart full of







: I know I will have another one or two


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Actually, I have four friends who all conceived naturally after 40 and had their babies with no complications. All of them were surprise bonus babies.

#1) An old boyfriend's mom was 45 when she got pregnant with him (#5), 46 when she delivered. Her youngest at that time was 10 and she had just re-entered the work force as a loan officer at a local bank. She went on to have fabulous pregnancy & wonderful vaginal delivery. She said it was her best pregnancy and she wouldn't change a thing, even 32 years later.

#2) In 2006, A dear friend at church had just turned 46 when she got pregnant with #6. Her youngest son was eight, her oldest son had just gotten married and her oldest daughter graduated from college the week before she found out. Her husband was...SHOCKED. (As was she!!!) She had just graduated from physical therapy school with an MS and had landed her first job. She went on to deliver naturally, at home, in water with a fantastic midwife. (As a side note, she was taking care of her 91 year old mother at the time she found out she was pregnant - her mom was 45 when she had her!!!!)

#3) In 1993, my mom's best friend (my auntie for all intents and purposes), was 47 when she had #9. Her youngest was 11. She had just graduated with her Ph.D. in English and was starting her first year teaching at a nearby university. The pregnancy was a little scary because they told her the baby had severe deformities and would be Down's Syndrome. They advised her to abort, but she refused. Her daughter was born vaginally with no complications for either mom or baby. Little red-headed Jules is about to graduate from high school two years early & has received a full academic scholarship to her top-choice college.

#4) In 2003, the secretary at school was 49 when she found out she was pregnant with #4. Her youngest was 17 and at away at college!!! Her husband is about 14 years older than she is and needless to say, was...well, you can only imagine the shock. She was diabetic on top of her age and so it was a bit scary at times, but she was able to manage her diabetes very well during the pregnancy and ended up having a beautiful little girl, who is now five. The cutest thing is that her Daddy dresses up like Santa every year and have the most adorable pictures taken of them together!


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

My bio grandmother had a surprise baby - my dad - at 45 in 1957. Her other kids were 17 and 18.

My great-grandmother had her last, my great-aunt, at 47 (previous children were 20, 18, 14, and 8 at the time), after a few miscarriages. No complications (that my grandma remembers).

My mom's close friend had her last at 46 in 2001. She married at 38, went through several miscarriages, then concieved her first who she had at 40. She wanted as many as possible, but didn't pursue fertility treatments - nothing happened for years, then had #2 at 44. She had gestational diabetes with all three, and a scheduled C-sec due to transverse lie with the first, but no other complicatons.

I know or know of about six other woman who gave birth to one or more kids in their 40s, but don't know if they pursued fertility treatments.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

My mom had my youngest brother at 47, conceived at 46. She had 4 babies after 35. All naturally conceived!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

My MIL got pg by surprise with her youngest, #6, at just about 50. She thought she was finally going through menopause. LOL SIL is 15 now!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm having a super bad day today







, but reading through ALL the motivational posts from the past few days are so wonderfully uplifting







:







:







:

I know there's more stories, right?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

48, a friend who has 13 kids. I think she may have had a C/S in there, I know several were homebirths. Last was hospital because of her age.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

We have a friend who had a vaginal birth (her first child) at the age of 47. (Wow!)

She told me that it was a natural conception, but DH knows that they had been doing some IVF (or something) for a while so she may be ashamed to say that it was assisted. So, I don't know if the conception was natural or IVF. But what is important is that she had a lovely, healthy boy. (Shettles says that IVF babies are more likely to be boys.)

FWIW, my own baby was born when I was 39.
Natural conception and Natural, unmedicated, birth.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

My mom had me at 44 years, 11 months. No issues, but I was a c section and my mom blames the hospital for not letting her get up and walk around.
I was her first, and this was back in 1971.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm really getting my hopes up now. Thanks everyone for sharing your stories. I knew there were lots out there.


----------

